# Replaced a 3.6L oil pump bolt



## manyhorses (Jun 3, 2006)

2007 Passat 3.6L 4Motion Wagon, 73,000 miles, built 04/06 in Emden.
I couldn't take the suspense so I had my students drop the engine/trans and replace the oil pump bolt. Nothing appeared worn or damaged so I went minimalist. I only relplaced the bolt and associated gaskets and fluids. No special tools were required.
Notes: 
1. The original bolt was marked 8.8 strength class, no thread locking compound and it was not very tight.
2. We only removed the oil pan and transmission side sealing flange. We were careful not to interfere with the chain timing.
3. We relaxed the upper and lower chain tensioners, pushed in on the oil pump chain sprockets to prevent them from falling out and quickly swapped bolts.
4. New bolt from dealer had 10.9 strength class marked on head. We used blue threadlocker and tightened per Bentley at 60 Nm + 90 degree stretch.
5. We made sure the chains didn't jump teeth, rolled the engine over by hand to be sure and buttoned 'er up.
Runs like a champ! No more worrying about the dang oil pump bolt!


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Replaced a 3.6L oil pump bolt (manyhorses)*

Wow!
Did you happen to take any pictures? How long did it take?
This is probably still a little more than a small diy job I assume?
Wish I had students to do my work


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Replaced a 3.6L oil pump bolt (manyhorses)*

Cool.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow - how long did it take?


----------



## BoBa524 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Replaced a 3.6L oil pump bolt (manyhorses)*

heres two pics of the one i did at my dealer...was almost out all the way


----------



## manyhorses (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PlatinumGLS)*

One week total. That's working half days.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

Does that problem appear in the 3.2FSI VR6 version?


----------



## dubbinASE (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (AXZ)*

no.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

how do you know it doesn't happen wit 3.2 fsi???

as I see it is not so common motor as the 3.6.

regards


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm so glad you posted pics of this, I kept reading about this oil pump bolt and it just wasn't making sense. 
That bolt holds down the gears that drive the intermediate shaft (which in turn drives the oil pump by way of another shaft) and also drives the cams. Exactly same set up as old school 12V VR6's . Until I saw that pic I was thinking, what's the big deal, drop pan , access pump change whatever bolt, done, no biggie. Sucks that they cause problems so early, but the old VR6's we're an excellent source of income for me with their regularly failing upper timing chain guide.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Oil pump bolt*

Is this just isolated to Passats? I read that there was speculation about the factory they were made in.
I have a Q7 with the 3.6l, and have found very little info about the Q's bolt and lack of issues. Maybe there's my answer.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

This style bolt was used on the early 12V VR's. I've never had any issue with any of those. Really seems to be an isolated issue to certain model years. Then they updated in the newer years, once they saw the problem.


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

I don't even think it s faulty bolt. It seems to me had they used thread lock and proper torque this would not be an issue.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've never used thread locker on any bolt in that application on a 12v vr6 . never had any problem. Though those bolts are not stretch bolts in the 12 v application


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

rallyedude said:


> ...That bolt holds down the gears that drive the intermediate shaft (which in turn drives the oil pump by way of another shaft) and also drives the cams. Exactly same set up as old school 12V VR6's ....


There is no intermediate shaft on the 3.6. The oil pump is in the block directly behind the timing chain sprockets.


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

The bolt is to soft this is the issue with the engine. With the hot cold hot cold of daily running coupled with the vibrations and stress on the sprocket it will work loose. I changed mine to 10.9 and locktighted the bolt in, job done. No issues and mine is now turbo'd running 550hp everyday.


----------



## 0424valve (Sep 14, 2008)

I would assume this would make a horrible noise when it starts coming loose, right? I just picked up an 06 passat sport 3.6 and i must say it is one noisy motor compared to my 24v 2.8.


----------



## spoooldu (Apr 30, 2002)

My 2006 3.6 with 39,000 miles started to make some metal to metal grinding noise, which I personally couldn't pinpoint it to the oil pump. I scheduled an appointment at my dealer, and expressed my concern to the service advisor about the oil pump bolt. He stated that they wanted to be proactive and replaced the chains, tensioners, oil pump, sprockets, gaskets and replaced the oil pump bolt with the revised bolt. They had the car four days total. The advisor stated the bolt hadn't back out, but was not tight at all.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

ChrisM said:


> There is no intermediate shaft on the 3.6. The oil pump is in the block directly behind the timing chain sprockets.


 Have you yourself pulled apart a 3.6 motor? I personally have not, but I do know my way around the 12V VR6's very well. It seems strange to me that vw would put an oil pump up at that level on the block, given that every engine I've ever worked on has the pump sitting in oil from the pan. That bolt that loosen's up is within 4-5 inches from the head gasket. Someone correct me if I'm wrong , but I assume the 3.6 must have an intermediate shaft, that has a gear on it which in turn hooks up to another gear, then that gear keyed to a shaft which in turn drives the oil pump. 

Again, I could be wrong but if that's the case, I'll eat my slice of humble pie.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The pump is that high. There's a big oil reservoir that it sits in so it's always primed. Look at pg29 of the v6 fsi self study.


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

Pics of mine in the MK4 when we had it apart.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I sit corrected, eating piece of pie (pizza pie). bought 07 wagon last night 130 000kms will be yanking the trans as soon as I can pry it out of my wife's hands for a few days. I'll post which bolt was in there , production date, etc.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What header is on there?


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> What header is on there?


 They are or were R32 manifolds which i modified to fit. They are no longer on the car as its now turbo charged with T60-1 Garrett.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 10/06 production date Q7, I assume that it falls in the concern dates? It has 55k on it BTW. 
Yep it has the 3.6l. 

Thanks


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

yep deffo keep an eye on it.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

So with the pictures posted above, I wanted to add these so people can get a reference as to where this bolt is located inside engine and why it's such a big deal to do. 

this picture shows the back of the 3.6 engine 









this picture shows an exploded view and you can see where the oil pump bolt is. As you can see it it right on the back of the engine, to change this out, the transmission (and haladex unit on a 4-motion) need to be removed in order to remove the cover that the bolt is behind. Also note that while in there you will more than likely want to change the rear main seal because to do it at a later date will also involve dropping the tranny.


----------



## digdug18 (Mar 31, 2008)

And idea, based on the part prices and man hours how much this would cost to get done? I'm out of warranty and need to get it done for piece of mind.


----------



## olo zwirski (Apr 4, 2011)

What is a part number of a new 10.9 oil pump bolt?


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

olo zwirski said:


> what is a part number of a new 10.9 oil pump bolt?


n 104 044 04


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Has the issue been addressed on 08 models? I have an 08 Passat VR6 4Motion to be specific. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

jettamkIVvr6 said:


> Has the issue been addressed on 08 models? I have an 08 Passat VR6 4Motion to be specific.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




you should be fine with an 08, Models affected were 06 and 07 years.


----------

